# Looking for painter/body work.



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

in Upstate NY, have a MK3 Jetta, that is black, but needs a few rust spots fixed and needs the whole car painted up nice nice.
Most of the rut will be already preped and primed. Anyone close want some side cash and need a project, please contact me.
Josh
315-334-3113


----------



## redruma4 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am on long island and have alot of experience with vw paintwork. 631 278 7657.


----------

